# Irresistible Izzy



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

OH MY GOD these pictures are gorgeous!  Izzy is beautiful :love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's amazing how Izzy's coat has grown, her patch over her eye is much less noticeable now, there's so much blonde hair breaking it up. The patch near her bum is still the same though!
These 2 pics demonstrate the change from 8 weeks to 17 weeks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Rufini said:


> OH MY GOD these pictures are gorgeous!  Izzy is beautiful :love-eyes:


Thanks, I am a little biased, but I think she is a very beautiful girl


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Fluffy nose <3 so cute  I love seeing these types of pictures, seeing how poo's grow up!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, she was 9 weeks in the first pic, that was on our way home  I've taken lots of pics, it's great looking back at how much they change each week. Izzy is just a dainty wee pup, I must get her weighed tomorrow - last time she was @4.5kg


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ali your right she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Thanks, I am a little biased, but I think she is a very beautiful girl


lol I'm the same with VIncent


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Izzy is beautiful!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Izzy is a little stunner.  (never seen an ugly poo though) :ilmc:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She is so cute  xx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous and I bet you find it hard to say "no" to those eyes!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all  :love-eyes:


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

She is such a sweetie - looks like a cuddly toy  How on earth do you manage to get such great close-up photos? Whenever Biscuit sees the camera she runs straight towards it ... have got lots of pictures of just her tail, a furry blur, or nothing at all as she's already shot past me  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Ali... look at those hazel eyes. How do you ever say 'no'?! 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> She is such a sweetie - looks like a cuddly toy  How on earth do you manage to get such great close-up photos? Whenever Biscuit sees the camera she runs straight towards it ... have got lots of pictures of just her tail, a furry blur, or nothing at all as she's already shot past me  Best wishes, Karen x


I have hundreds of those too .... 
I also have a good zoom!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh Ali... look at those hazel eyes. How do you ever say 'no'?!
> 
> Turi x


um, what's "NO"? :laugh:

Izzy has her daddy's eyes :love-eyes:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww .... gosh Im so sad I filled up at the thought of ickle Izzy having her daddies eyes x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Izzy, you're growing up too! I can't believe those cute little summer puppies are looking so grown up already. Beautiful pics


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I know, there's a new wave of babies now ....
Izzy is still ickle though!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is so pretty xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

How cute is Izzie!!! Her coat looks amazing in the close-up pics - would look great in a frame. I'm planning a wall or two of Rupert...


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

She is beautiful x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so gorgeous!! I need a snuggle!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful Izzi - maybe you should mate buddy & izzi together (when they're older of course) - wot pretty pups you would have!!!??? baggsy first choice!!!!  x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

they have the same dad


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali she really is irrestible.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm maybe not then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow Izzie how stunning are you! She is very similar to a certain Stanley type doggy, is she a JD pup by any chance? If so who are her Mum and Dad?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You can't miss them can you  She's Lilly x Ziggy  My daughter thinks she looks like her mummy when she's wet, and she has her daddy's eyes :love-eyes: ( I soooo love her eyes )


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> You can't miss them can you  She's Lilly x Ziggy  My daughter thinks she looks like her mummy when she's wet, and she has her daddy's eyes :love-eyes: ( I soooo love her eyes )


Such gorgeous puppies / dogs no wonder there are a few of them around! 
The hazel eyes are just something else!
Stanley would love to meet her! 
And I would love to give Izzy a cuddle too!


----------

